# Loader for my Garden Tractor



## buffaloman1967 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have numerous garden tractors. A JD 300 A JD 317, a Craftsman GT3000, and Sears Suburban 12 and 18. I would like to get some sort of loader for my wife to use taking things around the ranch. We have a 28" high deck on the front and rear of the house that she will need to put boxes of stuff on & off. 

I also have a MF 1250 with a front end loader but it is too big to get into some areas and the tires make a mess of the landscaping. 

I know of Johnny deck and the Sears Scope. Neither will fit her criteria. Any ideas???? I have watched eBay but loaders are always far away ( over 1,000 miles) and require local pick up so that is impractical. I live in western WA

Are there small compact tractors with FEL like Kubota, others, etc. That I might be able to buy used?


----------

